# Sore after TT



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

My thyroid was removed yesterday. I was able to come home today. Everything was great for a while, but now every muscle in my body is very sore. Legs, arms, tummy, and of course my neck. Anyone know what this might be about??? Please help. Lol

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't say that I got sore that quickly, but I can say that being hypo for me means muscle soreness first.

Again, I'm not 100% sure, but I bet we can blame a lot of this on inactivity/laying in bed, plus hormone upheaval plus the general strain of surgery.

Take care!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> My thyroid was removed yesterday. I was able to come home today. Everything was great for a while, but now every muscle in my body is very sore. Legs, arms, tummy, and of course my neck. Anyone know what this might be about??? Please help. Lol
> 
> Thanks


General anesthetic can do that plus you may have been "tense" during the surgery. Sounds like Calgon is called for!!!

The neck was really exposed so that one is a toughy. Glad you are home. There is no place like it!

Hugs,


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

check your calcium/magnesium levels!


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

I had the same problem, it went away after a week or so. Long warm showers seemed to help.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just made it out of the shower. It did help! My incision isn't too unsightly. I would love to know what they did to me, becuase my abs, shoulders, and legs are so sore.lol
As long as I keep moving I am fine, it's when I sit down and then try to get up again. I am pleased with the progress. Took all my meds (including pain) and put some ointment on the incision. Day two photo is below.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow! Your incision is teeny!! How awesome.  So glad your feeling a little better. I bet once you get up and moving regularly, you'll feel better.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I agree with Andros.

:hugs:

Remeber to stay ahead of the pain with your pain meds and ICE ICE ICE that neck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Just made it out of the shower. It did help! My incision isn't too unsightly. I would love to know what they did to me, becuase my abs, shoulders, and legs are so sore.lol
> As long as I keep moving I am fine, it's when I sit down and then try to get up again. I am pleased with the progress. Took all my meds (including pain) and put some ointment on the incision. Day two photo is below.


What a small incision; what a surgeon! Wow!! It looks awesome!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Wow! Your incision is teeny!! How awesome.  So glad your feeling a little better. I bet once you get up and moving regularly, you'll feel better.


Wow! That's the tiniest incision I've ever seen! Mine is halfway up on my neck.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You are looking great! I had the same size incision, but I had a neckle (like a cankle, just my neck and head were all one). My neck was super swollen. I also had a lot of bruising. I had bruising all around my neck and literally all over my breasts (my entire breasts were black). I thought I had been dropped on my chest during my surgery or something. Anyway, you are looking good honey!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd wager a guess that it's the anesthesia working it's way out of your body. It should get better after a couple days. And I agree, your incision looks great.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just keep moving. That seems to be key. As soon as I sit down I start to ache. Thx to my surgeon the incision is fantastic. I am staying on top of my meds. and it seems to be helping. So far so good. Just waiting to crash. Lol

thx for the support.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> You are looking great! I had the same size incision, but I had a neckle (like a cankle, just my neck and head were all one). My neck was super swollen. I also had a lot of bruising. I had bruising all around my neck and literally all over my breasts (my entire breasts were black). I thought I had been dropped on my chest during my surgery or something. Anyway, you are looking good honey!


Oh wow!

After surgery I had some scratches on my chin. When I saw my surgeon the next day and he was going over the procedure, I asked him what they scratches on my face were from. He informed me that when they made the incision and created the flap of skin, they staple it to the face to keep it out of the way!!! :confused0068:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, your scar looks amazing! I have scar envy, yet again! Take care, don't over do!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

My doctor didn't mention icing my neck, but it feels yucky so I grabbed an ice pack quick. It feels like i'm choking. Other than that, Still feeling pretty good. A few times I crashed but not too terrible. The soreness has improved...thank goodnesss. I'm not going to work tomorrow. I'm going to take one more day off. I feel like I need to catch up on some sleep.

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your scar looks fantastic! (I'm so jealous!!!)


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow-that is the tiniest total thyroidectomy scar I've ever seen.

Jeez- mine is three and a half inches long!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Taking the day off of work. Im just relaxing today. I haven't had any adverse reactions to medications yet. I go in for my follow up appointment Wednesday. I don't think pathology will be back yet. How long does it normally take? I thought he said a week, but not sure.

I have gained four pounds, but no worries. This is a marathon, not a sprint...lol.

I get tired easily, and my throat feels very swollen, but other than that i didn't expect to feel this well this soon.

How long will i need to be taking tums? When am i out of the woods for that complication?

Incision is great, i am so happy i did this. I am thakful that i wont have to worry anymore!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Taking the day off of work. Im just relaxing today. I haven't had any adverse reactions to medications yet. I go in for my follow up appointment Wednesday. I don't think pathology will be back yet. How long does it normally take? I thought he said a week, but not sure.
> 
> I have gained four pounds, but no worries. This is a marathon, not a sprint...lol.
> 
> ...


I am thankful you don't have to worry anymore also. It is a done deed and you are doing just great! Others will have to respond to your questions as I did not have this surgery.


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

hmf4775 said:


> Wow-that is the tiniest total thyroidectomy scar I've ever seen.
> 
> Jeez- mine is three and a half inches long!


Mine too! I am totally jealous of Alicia's scar!

Alicia, my pathology report came back the 6th day after surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> Taking the day off of work. Im just relaxing today. I haven't had any adverse reactions to medications yet. I go in for my follow up appointment Wednesday. I don't think pathology will be back yet. How long does it normally take? I thought he said a week, but not sure.


I had my surgery on a Monday and path results came back Friday.

Glad you are doing so well!!!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Your incision looks great!!!! When you first said you were achy and sore I was thinking that you should make sure you don't have an infection, but then I saw the incision photo and it looks great! But if you do get a fever along with the aches, then maybe it could be an infection. But, otherwise I guess they just manhandled you during the surgery!

Good luck with your followup appointment on Wednesday. I gained weight for a few months after the surgery, but now I'm watching my calories and the pounds are coming off easier than usual. So, you're right about it being a marathon and you'll get back to where you want with some time and effort. Hang in there.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Remember thay wall I was waiting to hit? I hit it today. I am dead! Dead, dead, dead. I could pass out rigjt here and now. Very out of body feeling. Anyone had similar issues?

Yuck


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A-yup.

I think everyone has hit it. 7 to 10 days out, give or take a few days here or there.

Hang in there...it's not fun while you are hitting that wall (and then leaning up against it...and then banging your head against it... ), but it will get better!

:hugs:


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

I cannot believe I was feeling so good. Then WAMMO!! I'm completely spent. I feel very.....floaty. Disconnected. It was not such a great day to return to work (that is for sure)! Of course, my boss says I cannot take any more days off before Christmas (this is the same boss that told me Christmas was the perfect time)......ummmmm, I'm not sure this will work.

I know everyone is different, but how long does it take for the medication to help? I am assuming that I feel this way because of the lack of hormone. Correct? Will I start to feel ANY better in the next week or so? I am praying so. I am sure it takes a while for the Synthroid (levo) to get into the system.

Thanks Joplin. I thought perhaps something was going wrong.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> Remember thay wall I was waiting to hit? I hit it today. I am dead! Dead, dead, dead. I could pass out rigjt here and now. Very out of body feeling. Anyone had similar issues?
> 
> Yuck


Absolutely!! Many things we are faced w/doing in this life could only happen if we run on false energy. When that runs out, we crash and burn.

Don't worry; you will pick yourself up by the bootstraps here and soon!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> I cannot believe I was feeling so good. Then WAMMO!! I'm completely spent. I feel very.....floaty. Disconnected. It was not such a great day to return to work (that is for sure)! Of course, my boss says I cannot take any more days off before Christmas (this is the same boss that told me Christmas was the perfect time)......ummmmm, I'm not sure this will work.
> 
> I know everyone is different, but how long does it take for the medication to help? I am assuming that I feel this way because of the lack of hormone. Correct? Will I start to feel ANY better in the next week or so? I am praying so. I am sure it takes a while for the Synthroid (levo) to get into the system.
> 
> Thanks Joplin. I thought perhaps something was going wrong.


It's hard for me to comment because I was never on replacement meds after surgery (RAI) and then when I did get on them, the dosage was wrong. But I *think* what happens is we kind of live on the adrenaline post-op for a little while and then when things start to settle down, we get a real "picture" of what we feel like. I'd bet you'll need your meds upped eventually, but unfortunately, the titration process is slooooooooooooow.


----------



## hmf4775 (Aug 29, 2011)

I had pretty much the same reaction with the energy levels.

When I saw my endo last week and asked him about it he told me to stop and think what my body just went through. Makes sense.

He told I'll get back to normal but it takes time. Dang it.:tongue0020:


----------

